

Show HN:A web app to manage your Dropbox, GDrive and box - samikc
https://www.addfs.com/

======
denzil_correa
Good app but throws me an SSL certificate error in Chrome. You may want to
correct that or else people may not access the app due to security concerns

~~~
samikc
Thanks for sharing that we would fix it

------
samikc
addfs.com is inspired by the mount command in Unix OS. Just as mount command
enables the ability of accessing multiple external devices using the same API
i.e. Unix File System, addfs.com enables users to access multiple cloud
storage (Box, Dropbox and Google Drive) through the same interface (HTML and
Rest).

